# Stabilizers and potomac tidewater 100



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a potomac tidewater 100 and love it. I realize its not the high dollar kayak and doesnt have all the bells and whistles, but it floats, and has rod holders which is good enough for me. Ive taken it in the gulf a few times and have never felt unsafe and its actually comfortable. My question is has anyone ever put stabilizers on a kayak of this size and tried to fish standing up? Or is this a completely bad idea to try. Its almost identical to the 10ft sit on top pelican fishing kayak that academy sells but has a few more options that came with it. Like I said I know shes not the biggest thing and doesnt have all the options but its comfortable to fish out of and it gets the job done. I just want to know if making stabilizers for it is a bad idea. Thanks


----------



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

Anybody?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I built stabilizers for my beginner kayak many years ago. It was a Pelican, so basically it just floated and not much more. The stabilizers helped A LOT and looked good. So yeah, if you feel a little uneasy in the Gulf with your yak, the stabilizers are helpful.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

Could you stand up and fish in it? Mine is only 10ft think that will make a difference? I just want to be able to stand in it and fish inshore. Sorry about all the questions, just cirious. Thanks


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I assume someone could stand while they were deployed. They made it 5x more stable. I have terrible 'sea legs', so I never tried. Not sure if there would be a big difference with the lengths. 
Here is where I learned to build the stabilizers. I took his idea and adapted it to fit my needs.
http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/drupal/content/diy-kayak-outriggers


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

With decent outriggers you should be able to stand up and cast unless you are a really Big Ole Boy. I fished standing up and poling a 9 foot O.K. Frenzy with homemade outriggers all over the bay.


----------

